# Miracle-Grow Potting soil?Organic Choice Potting Mix



## scubba steve (Apr 16, 2007)

Can i grow my weed in pots in the woods, just go up sizes when the plant out grows the pot? Can i use this potting soil: Organic Chpice Potting Mix?


----------



## 3patas (Apr 16, 2007)

yes to both


----------

